# Bierteig oder Backteig



## Ilsebill (5. September 2005)

Hallo Stöpsel72,
Hier das genaue Rezept aus dtv Küchen-Lexikon: :m

1. Bierteig:
250g Mehl, 3 Eßlöffel Öl, 2 Eigelb, 1/4 Liter helles Bier, 1 Prise Salz verrühren.
1 Stunde stehen lassen. Dann 2 Eischnee unterziehen.

2. Backteig:
250g Mehl + 1/8 Liter Milch glattrühren, 5 Eigelb, 1 Prise Salz + Muskatnuß zutun + verrühren, 5 Eischnee unterziehen.
Backteig süß: Statt Muskatnuß 3 Eßlöffel Zucker


----------



## Garfield0815 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Bierteig oder Backteig*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und wie ;+ ??


Siehe ein Poast höher


----------



## sunny (6. September 2005)

*AW: Bierteig oder Backteig*

Wer lesen kann usw. Alles klar , danke #6 .


----------



## Stöpsel72 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Bierteig oder Backteig*

:k Danke werde es Ausprobieren sobald Pickerfan nicht mehr labert sondern angeln geht!!!|supergri 

Erika


----------



## Flussbarschfan (8. September 2005)

*AW: Bierteig oder Backteig*

probiert mal den Bierteig mit dunklem Bier... legga!


----------

